# Process to transfer images to drinking glass



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I would like to be able to transfer images and logos to beer mugs(glass). I have been unable to find out how this is done. Can anyone help with a step by step description?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

the simplest (or cheapest) is to grab a jar of etching cream from a hobby store, some mac-tac ..usually found in the kitchen depts or craft departments of big stores and use the mactac as a stencil ... youll have to hand cut if you dont have a plotter and either hand cut,trace image and remove the stencil parts you want etched,

Armour etch is a popular glass etching cream, follow the instructions.

if you want you can print an outline of your design or text and apply it to the stencil and cut with an exacto, I USUALLY APPLY AND RINSE TWICE..THAT WAY IF YOU MISS SPOTS THE FIRST TIME, YOULL GET THEM THE SECOND TIME (Scuse the caps)
..Plus it will give a more uniform etch.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There are or at least to be frosted beer mugs that you can dye sublimate just like you do coffee mugs. Johnson Plastics or Conde should be able to assist you.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You can screen print glasses with special glass inks but they need to be scintered at a very high temp.


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> You can screen print glasses with special glass inks but they need to be scintered at a very high temp.


Hi Dave,
Can you explain scintered to me please as I don't know the screen printing names that are used.
Thanks.
Tony


----------

